# Wir haben uns `getraut`



## Marco (4. Dez. 2009)

Hi 

Gestern am 3.12. haben Ute und ich uns das `Ja-Wort` beim Standesamt Bielefeld gegeben..

Bilder haben wir noch nicht viel, aber die ersten schon mal vorab


----------



## axel (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

Hallo Ihr lieben Beide !

Meine aller herzlichsten Glückwünsche zu Eurer Hochzeit !

:gratuliere  

Ich wünsche Euch beiden viele glückliche Tage zusammen 

Dann genießt mal die Flitterwochen   

lg
axel


----------



## maritim (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

hallo ihr zwei,

wir wünschen euch beiden, das alle wünsche und träume in erfüllung gehen.

wichtig ist nicht die musik die jeder hört, sondern das man sich gemeinsam dazu bewegt.


herzliche glückwünsche 

peter und ulla


----------



## Dr.J (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

Hallo Ute und Marco

:sekt Alles Liebe und Gute für eure gemeinsame Zukunft. :sekt​


----------



## Christine (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

*



Liebe Ute, lieber Marco!



Alles Liebe und Gute für Euren weiteren gemeinsamen Weg!




Mit allerherzlichsten Grüßen aus Lübeck
stoßen auf Euch an

Huby 

 Else​*


----------



## inge50 (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

Hallo Ute, hallo Marco,

auch von uns :gratuliere

Alles Gute für Eure gemeinsame Zukunft.  :sekt

Viele Grüße
Inge& Uli


----------



## Annett (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

*Hallo Ihr beiden.

2009 scheint ja DAS Hochzeitsjahr zu sein - zumindest hier im Forum. 
Wissentlich seid Ihr hier bei uns Hochzeitspaar #4. 

Auch von uns kommen nur die allerbesten Wünsche zur Hochzeit, viel Glück, Zufriedenheit, Vertrauen aufeinander, 
Liebe, gegenseitige Aufmerksamkeit, Gesundheit & alles Gute + viel Spaß für bzw. mit dem, was unterwegs ist. 

:gratuliere

Liebe Grüße
Joachim & Annett*​


----------



## Dodi (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

*Aber hallo, schon wieder ein Paar,*
*das sich traut? *​ 
*Ich wünsche Euch beiden,*
* und *
*alles Liebe und Gute zur*
*Hochzeit!*
 
*Möget Ihr zusammenhalten,*
*in guten und in schlechten Zeiten...*
 ​


----------



## Christian und Frauke (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
ich wünsche Euch das es für immer so bleibt wie es ist


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

... um die Statistik von Annett weiter zu führen... jedes zweite Paar das heiratet kommt aus Bielefeld ! 

auch hier nochmal von uns die besten Wünsche an Ute und Marco  ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Nepo und Wuzzel


----------



## newbee (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Wünsche Euch alles Liebe und Beste auf Euerem gemeinsamen Weg


----------



## toschbaer (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

ALLES LIEBE,

 EINE GUTE ZUKUNFT

 UND DASS EURE WÜNSCHE IN ERFÜLLUNG GEHN!

 auf EUER WOHL UTE UND MARCO ( cowboy)   on

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

Hallo Ihr Zwei!

Alles Gute für euren weiteren gemeinsamen Lebensweg und für eure Hochzeit! 
2009 -  das Hochzeitsjahr. 

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Thorsten (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

*Hallo Ute, hallo Marco,

ich wünsche Euch beiden alles Gute für die Zukunft und den gemeinsamen Lebensweg . ​*


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

Hallo Ute & Marco,
auch die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche aus der Lüneburger Heide für Euch!
:gratuliere
Möge Euer gemeinsamer Lebensweg immer von Liebe, Fürsorge und Glücklichsein getragen werden.
Eva-Maria & Harald


----------



## Conny (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

Hallo,

was hier so alles lost ist  und ich nicht mitbekomme :evil

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  :troet:sekt:hochzeit1


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

und von mir natürlich ebenfalls :gratuliere  

und immer schön die Hochzeitstage feiern


Alles Gute Euch beiden


----------



## Inken (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

Ihr zwei, ich wünsche euch alles, alles Gute!!


----------



## marcus18488 (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

Alles Gute für Euch beide vom kalten Härtsfeld.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Ernie (10. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

Hallo, 
auch aus dem Münsterland 
alles Liebe und Gute zur Vermählung.
2:gratuliere:gratuliere

Gruss Pascal und Heike


----------



## Thomy67 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wir haben uns `getraut`*

Hallo Marco

was lese ich da 

na den wünsch ich euch ganz viel glück und zufriedenheit  

freu mich für dich (euch) ganz doll  2


----------

